# Lodi CA veterinarian recs?



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone from Northern California have any recommendations regarding veterinarians in Lodi, CA? we'll be needing one for our 8 week german shepherd puppy!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A breeder friend of mine lives near Lodi, I will ask for her recommendations and get back to you!


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

Freestep said:


> A breeder friend of mine lives near Lodi, I will ask for her recommendations and get back to you!


'preciate it!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Here's what my breeder friend has to say:

"Absolute best in the area is Bradshaw vet in Elk Grove. I wouldn't go anywhere else if its something important. For regular shots etc any one in Lodi or Woodbridge is fine, but for anything more than that, Bradshaw. Dr Parvin, Dr Gray, Dr Wence, Dr Petrunich are my favorites but ...all of them are great. ( 916) 685 2494. "


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks!

we will give them a call. elk grove is not too far from lodi so the drive is probably worth it!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So, what brings you from Chicago to Lodi? It's not exactly a booming metropolis.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

With any vet service, you need to be proactive, and double check what anyone says. Bradshaw vet, like many other vet clinics, promotes a very aggressive vaccination protocol. Individual vets may have varying recommendations, but this is something that you should do your homework on and be assertive about your opinion.

I have gone to Bradshaw vet for years. They have good vets and not so good vets. They have been bought out by VCA, so their policies have changed and they are now more expensive, but they do have a great range of services. My most favorite vet is there, but only on Tuesdays, so that doesn't work so well.

In Lodi, they have a great K9 chiropractor that I have brought my dogs to for over 10 years. I have just started working with a trainer there in Galt, not far away from Lodi at all. She has quite a bit of experience with GSDs, and may also be a good resource. Her name is Julia Priest.

Good luck!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LisaT said:


> I have just started working with a trainer there in Galt, not far away from Lodi at all. She has quite a bit of experience with GSDs, and may also be a good resource. Her name is Julia Priest.


That's who gave me the recommendation for Bradshaw.


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

Freestep said:


> So, what brings you from Chicago to Lodi? It's not exactly a booming metropolis.


I took a job in Modesto. My wife will be looking for a job in Sacramento.

After 8 years in the city of wind I'm tired of the winters.

I am actually originally from So Cal; Corona specifically.

Lodi is a hop, skip and jump from the bay, from napa, and from tahoe. I'll take it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Freestep said:


> That's who gave me the recommendation for Bradshaw.


Small world!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

uclaman, welcome to the area! I live in Sacramento County. I actually like Lodi, at least the parts that I've been to, mostly on the way to from the chiro.


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

LisaT said:


> uclaman, welcome to the area! I live in Sacramento County. I actually like Lodi, at least the parts that I've been to, mostly on the way to from the chiro.



thanks!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh, for those folks near the Sac area that might be reading this, there is an SSDK9 fund raiser coming up 8/7: Welcome to the Annual Kaleo’s 5K Run


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

uclaman said:


> I took a job in Modesto. My wife will be looking for a job in Sacramento.
> 
> After 8 years in the city of wind I'm tired of the winters.
> 
> ...


I love to *visit* Chicago, but I don't know if I could handle a Chicago winter, so I understand! 

Yes, Lodi is a good central location, and property isn't outrageously expensive there. We live in Chico, about 120 miles north of Lodi, in the valley and I do like it here, but I would love to be closer to the Bay Area... not TOO close, though.  Lodi would be perfect. 

Do you have plans for your dog? There are a couple of good SchH clubs in the area. Julia Priest runs a great puppy kindergarten class in Galt.


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I love to *visit* Chicago, but I don't know if I could handle a Chicago winter, so I understand!
> 
> Yes, Lodi is a good central location, and property isn't outrageously expensive there. We live in Chico, about 120 miles north of Lodi, in the valley and I do like it here, but I would love to be closer to the Bay Area... not TOO close, though.  Lodi would be perfect.
> 
> Do you have plans for your dog? There are a couple of good SchH clubs in the area. Julia Priest runs a great puppy kindergarten class in Galt.


Not sure what we want to do with the dog. SchH seems great but a lot of scheduled training. My schedule can be variable but whenever my wife gets a job she should be pretty much 9-5. Maybe when we get to Lodi on Monday, we'll check out schH training at some point in the week.


----------

